# New Stipple Job



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

What do you think? It's a little had to see the handguard work. I'd appreciate some feedback. Thanks!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Your turning into a stippling maniac... what's next? 

Cell phones, TV remotes? The ideas are endless...

Seriously, looks good... as long as it enhances the grip it's done right.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Does it come in pink or pink camo? (you know, for the ladies) (Does look really good though)


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Not bad! Not bad at all...


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

TAPnRACK said:


> Your turning into a stippling maniac... what's next?
> 
> Cell phones...


My wife already tried that one. it didn't go very well.

She actually did the stippling on this one. I just sanded this time.

Thanks!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I sense a small business oppertunity for you & your wife.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tried to add photo... but it was huge. I'll try again later.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

I really like the pattern here great job!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Holly, with apologies to your husband, you may stipple my grip at any time you like! :smt033

But seriously, folks...
I suggest only that your stipple pattern comes up too high on the grip's "backstrap."
It presents a rough, abrasive area to a fairly soft, but important, part of the thumb-based web.
Were it me, I would've stopped stippling at about the top of the parallel section of the grip, rather than continuing the pattern all the way up.

After some shooting has been done with it, please, one or both of you, comment to me about whether there's a problem like the one I suggest.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Will do, Steve!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Your turning into a stippling maniac... what's next?
> 
> Cell phones, TV remotes? The ideas are endless...
> 
> Seriously, looks good... as long as it enhances the grip it's done right.


Plus 1

And plus 1000 on the last line.


----------



## PastureOfMuppets (Oct 24, 2014)

Very pretty. How is it on the hands when used for a decent amount of time?


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

PastureOfMuppets, he says it's not bad. He'd actually like it a little more agressive.


----------

